# hacer heladera con peltier, alguien tiene alguna idea?



## pani_alex (Oct 9, 2009)

siempre tengo esta idea en la cabeza pero no se me ocurre como, la idea es hacer un refrigerador, algo que no congele pero sirva para mantener los alimentos y que no se descompongar, usando el principio de que el frio es mas pesado que el aire caliente hacerlo con la tapa arriba como los freezer, pudiendose usar una heladera bieja, un freezer mismo o una concerbadora de hisopor. colocar una celda peltier y conectarla a uno o dos paneles solares, depende de la potencia, como de noche no se abre mucho no abra problemas con eso.
El problema principal que se me ocurre es el de aislar bien el lado caliente del lado frio para que no pase el calor dentro de la heladera, y el otro, el mas importante es que al estar apagado el peltier, el frio del interior se escapara por el peltier mismo que que es bastante conductivo de la temperatura, a algien se le ocurre como solucionar esto?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 9, 2009)

No lo vas a poder evitar.. simplemente cuando desconectes el peltier por sus mismas caracteristicas conductivas actuara en reversa sacando el frio e igualando la temperatura... por eso las heladeras peltier no son tan comunes


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 9, 2009)

y como es con las heladeras y sus caños? esos tambien son conductivos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 9, 2009)

> alguna idea?


 
Desecharla.

en la práctica el frio no es uniforme, y la potencia, insuficiente

saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Oct 9, 2009)

los pletier consumen muchos amperes para poder enfriar y un refrigerador con pletier debe estar encendido siempre...

un amigo tenia uno, tenia el tamaño y forma de los que se usan en las oficinas, pero era de plastico y usaba de aislante la espuma de poliestireno. el pletier estaba montado en la parte de arriba, tenia un motor que movia dos abanicos, uno en la parte fria para recircular el aire y otro en la parte caliente que soplaba sobre la parte caliente y la fuente conmutada... recuerdo que al encenderlo la primera vez se tardaba bastante tiempo en enfriar... ah... consumia 10 A 12 v...

la idea de poner el pletier en la parte de arriba me parece buena porque el aire frio pesa mas que el caliente, de esa manera tarda mas en calentarse el contenido del refrigerador al estar apagado el pletier...

saludos...


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 10, 2009)

ya sabia todo eso del peltier, solo queria estar seguro y ver si por alli hay algo que no se me habia ocurrido. :S

y q tal esas heladeras de oficina sin compresor(las silenciosas), me dijeron que funcionan como las heladeras antiguas de amoniaco, a querosen pero las nuevas traen un calentador electrico, que tal el consumo de esas heladeras, hay de 12v?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 10, 2009)

Fijate con Google Heladeras de absorcion

En particular
http://www.caramsa.com.ar/system/productos.php?id_cat=157&id_ultima_cat=221


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 10, 2009)

gran7, como consumen las de absorcion! y que poco las que tienen compresor, ya lo tengo clarito, ahora solo queda comprar y probar si es util

estan carisimas esas heladeritas, salen casi 4 veces mas que una heladera chiquita de 220v y son tres veces mas pequeñas, porque esa diferencia??


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 13, 2009)

hy una heladerita de las uqe se usan el el auto como funcionan???

saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 14, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> hy una heladerita de las uqe se usan el el auto como funcionan???
> 
> saludos



y hay dos formas, las termoelectricas, que las puedes sarandear si quieres y con sumen mucho amperaje, y las de compresor que supongo que no se pueden mover mientras esta encendido como las heladeras normales y con sumen mucho menos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

yo hablo de estas

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-60010000-heladera-portatil-black-and-decker-pauto-12v-9lt-friocalor-_JM_

dice termoelectrica como seria? ahora, si enfria 22 grados de la temperatura ambiente no haria hielo, y sin embargo eso dice el vendedor, ademas de que la heladerita trae una cubetera

saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 15, 2009)

exacto, son termoelectricas=peltier, si quieres saber como funcionan busca celdas peltier en google http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1897


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

aaaaaah, no sabia que termoelectricas=peltier, me imaginaba otra cosa, no sabo mucho del tema pero masumenos sepo como funcionan 

saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 16, 2009)

yo tampoco se mucho, solo de lo que investige


----------

